# Plasma Mount Stud/Weight Question



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a new 60" coming on Friday so I'm starting to get the frame location squared away to install the mount and cabling. The blue dots in the frame represent vertical stud locations. However as you can see the studs are off center. And only two are present if i want to keep this centered on the wall. 

Is this a problem? TV weighs 74lbs.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, a warm welcome to HTS!

If the mount you plan to use has a horizontal bar onto which the brackets that you mount on the TV will rest, you will be fine. Part of the TV weight will be cantilevered onto the left part of the bracket, but that will be OK as long as the mount is rated for the TV's weight. 

It would be a good idea to use more than one lag bolt per stud. Most mounts that I have seen have more than one hole just for that purpose.


----------



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Would I be better off centering it more on one stud and the using anchors on the left that hold 50+ lbs?


----------



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

... Because the mount plate is 32" and can hold 160 lbs. So mounting it to the right off center is or is not recommended if there will be some of the televisions 59" on the left (27" to be exact) that isn't supported via center of the bracket. 

But you are correct, it is a hinge mount. It's the Monoprice 3900.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

It really depends on the hole pattern on the back of your television, however generally you should have a good foot left or right on the mount if your were to center the television directly on center with the wall mount.

Take the distance you have to move the TV to the left and make that difference up with where the mount goes directly on the wall and secure the mount as close to center as possible making sure the TV can still slide along it to be centered on your wall. 

You will be more than fine so long as you catch two studs with lag bolts. If its rated for 160lbs, it means it can handle well over 200lbs before starting to bend however mounting your TV off center on the mount is more than normal and absolutely fine. 

Most TV's that I mount cannot have the mount dead center in a room and catch two studs so mounting off center is very common, just slide the tv to the center on the mount


----------



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess I'm not understanding clearly which I apologize for...

The wall plate will be right-of-center when screwed into both noted studs. And if I have the mount on the TV all the way to the left edge of the plate on the wall will that pose a problem as long as I have two studs with four lag bolts?

As an alternative - if the above either doesn't work aesthetically or physically - can I use one stud/two lags (the more centered/left stud of the two in the image) and then use a series of 50lb dry wall screw sets for the difference?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I always prefer lag bolts into a stud over any type of sheetrock anchor.

There should be a stud to the left of your wall outlet. Would using it better center the mount? Again, I really don't see any issue with it being offset.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

indiemisicboy said:


> I guess I'm not understanding clearly which I apologize for...
> 
> The wall plate will be right-of-center when screwed into both noted studs. And if I have the mount on the TV all the way to the left edge of the plate on the wall will that pose a problem as long as I have two studs with four lag bolts?
> 
> As an alternative - if the above either doesn't work aesthetically or physically - can I use one stud/two lags (the more centered/left stud of the two in the image) and then use a series of 50lb dry wall screw sets for the difference?



If you have the plate on the wall and move the television all the way to the left - you will be fine. What I was saying was to mount that plate as far to the left as you can while still catching two studs. By doing so and moving the TV along the plate close to the center of the wall - you are making it that much stronger. Sorry - i know its kind of confusing.

Honestly, if you catch one stud with two lags and use two toggle bolts that probably come with the mount - you should be good to go. Do not use 50lb drywall rated screws - they are definitely not ideal for this type of installation. 

Hope this was helpful!


----------



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

One more time for me since I'm brain dead 

So in my picture above you see the blue frame of the new television. The two blue dots are the only vertical studs available inside the television dimensions. So the wall plate will not be center in this.

If I were to use those two studs to mount the wall plate, I would have to move the television as far left wile still on the plate, which is okay?

Alternatively, if I can only use the (closer to the middle) stud, and not use the far right stud, what do I do to reinforce?


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, make sure the right side of your wall plate is right on top of the stud to the right. Then, slide your TV over to the left as far as you can - this is absolutely not a problem weight wise.

Otherwise if you only catch the middle stud - use toggle bolts


----------



## indiemisicboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool. I'll hold you responsible when it falls. I kid. I kid.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

hahahah u can do a hang test if it makes you feel better. That will seal the deal in your mind - after its up, hold on and hang from it. I do it overtime as dumb as it may sound. Not if you have toggles in though - that could pull off if your too rough.


----------

